# Happy Independence Day



## RJS (Mar 2, 2009)

Today is Texas Independence Day, Happy Independence Day!!


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 2, 2009)

Happy Texas Independence day to you as well, it's great to be in our great state Capitol to celebrate our Independce!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, Remember the Alamo.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 2, 2009)

Man it has been a long time that I have heard that March 2nd is Texas Independance Day. Happy Independance Day to you all as well.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 2, 2009)

Happy Independence Day To You All As Well!!

*"I am besieged with a thousand or more Mexicans under Santa Anna. I have sustained a continual Bombardment and cannonade for 24 hours and have not lost a man. The enemy has demanded surrender at discretion otherwise the garrison is to be put to the sword, if the fort is taken. I have answered the demand with a canon shot and our flag still waves proudly over the wall. I shall never surrender or retreat. Then I call on you in the name of Liberty, of patriotism, of everything dear to the American character, to come to our aid with all dispatch. The enemy is receiving reinforcements daily and will no doubt increase to three or four thousand in four or five days. If this call is neglected I am determined to sustain myself as long as possible and die like a soldier who never forgets what is due his honor and that of his country - VICTORY OR DEATH.

  - (Brother) William Barrett Travis, Lt. Col Commander*


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 3, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Man it has been a long time that I have heard that March 2nd is Texas Independance Day.



Same here.  That is something we should make an extra effort to celebrate.


----------

